# Temporary Graduate visa 485



## kally_huynh (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm Kally, I'm consfusing the "non accompanying dependant" and "other family members". 
I put my family members' inforamation in the "non accompanying dependant" . I have got the IMMI Acknowledgement of Application, and it seems they consider my family members are applicants. This is not the one I want as I just apply for myself.
Can anyone tell me that i'm on the right track or not. If not, what can I can do now?
I appreciate all your comments. Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Who are these family members and are they your dependents?


----------

